# Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze eines Zaskar?



## GTFreak (4. September 2004)

Hallo,

in diesem Thread konnte nicht eindeutig geklärt werden, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze eines Zaskars hat.
Ich habe ein '97er Zaskar und habe eine 26,8 mm Stütze eingebaut. Welchen DM hat die Stütze nun wirklich?

@ zaskar76: 27,2 mm geht definitiv nicht!!!

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## zaskar76 (4. September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5102936924

keine ahnung,
das ist ein 97er LE und da war eine 27,2 answer rocker drin als ich es bekam und jetzt is ne 27,2er ringle mobypost drin. die eloxierung ist auch innen im sattelrohr vollständig erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (5. September 2004)

Ich habe einen guten Link bekommen, wo man alle Sattelstützendurchmesser herauslesen kann:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/seatpost-sizes.html

GTFreak


----------



## akeem (9. September 2004)

94'er Zaskar LE: 27,00 mm


----------



## GTFreak (15. September 2004)

So, meine Sattelstütze ist nun auch da, sie hat 27 mm Durchmesser. Bike: '97er Zaskar!

Bild folgt,
GTFreak


----------



## zaskar76 (15. September 2004)

mein dritter 97er ist jetzt gekommen(2xLE und 1 mal normal). auch in den neuen passt wieder 27,2 so das ich sie wie auch bei den anderen beiden mit einem arm locker rauf und runter schieben kann..... es ist laut rahmennummer ein anfang 97er und nicht wie der verkäufer schreibt 98.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3696815026&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

ich klink mich bei dem thema 97er jetzt aus, da ich bestimmt nicht 3 wunderrahmen und sattelstützen habe... meine beiden 27er syncros(einmal hardcore, einmal titan) haben beide merkbares spiel über die ganze länge in den rahmen(eine sattelstütze sollte auch bei geöffneter sattelklemme höchstens oben ganz leicht bewegen und nicht durchs ganze rohr über schlackern). und bis einschließlich 96 hatten alle vorher 27,0.


----------



## GTFreak (15. September 2004)

So im Nachinein betrachte hat die 26,8 mm am schlechtesten gepasst, aber das konnte ich ja nicht unbedingt wissen. Die 27,2 ging definitiv nicht rein, dafür aber die 27 mm. Ein bisschen fetten und dann hat es gepasst. Beim herausziehen macht es sogar leise *plopp*.

Hier mein Bike, eben fertig geworden. Allerdings gibt es noch einiges bezüglich Bremskabellänge und -verlegung. Vermutlich werde ich auch noch einen längeren Vorbau einbauen, aber dazu muss ich mein Bike erst mal gefahren haben. Aber das kommt morgen.
Hauptsache ein Zaskar LE wurde wieder auf die Welt zurückgebracht.







cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Morfeus (15. September 2004)

... was immer noch nicht klärt warum in mein 94er Zaskar definitiv keine 27er passt sondern 26,8   

Glückwunsch zum neuen Zaskar, zaskar76   

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (15. September 2004)

keine ahnung morfeus-94er mit 27er drin. eloxierung auch innen vollständig vorhanden... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16143&item=3686332106


----------

